
Rudolf Diesel Patents a new Internal Combustion Engine (1898) [pdf] - ilove_banh_mi
https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/dd/11/d3/2cedc624eab0b9/US608845.pdf
======
pseingatl
...and there's a typo on the fourth page:

"(a Bunsen burner) gives a smokeless non-luminous frame."

I think he means "flame."

